# My Animal Collection



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Forget MTS, I have MPS (Multiple Pet Syndrome). Heres some of the family
Honey the cinnamon green cheek conure

Chloe The Main **** (shes very unimpressed that her dish says Rabbit)

Karma the Flemish Giant

More Karma

Some of the Red Eye Tree Frogs

Another Red Eye Tree Frog


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yike !!! If I do that I will have a NMWKS - No More Wife and Kids Syndrome !!

Gorgeous looking frog.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Thats not even all the pets yet, Gordan!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like a pet shop owner in the making to me


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice family of petsKarma the Flemish Giant would be my favorite! Got a checkered giant myself, or what looks to be one according to my research.Soft spot for rabbits here.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Nice family of petsKarma the Flemish Giant would be my favorite! Got a checkered giant myself, or what looks to be one according to my research.Soft spot for rabbits here.


I want an american checkered giant next, they are so beautiful


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Great choice, be ready for an active bunny these guys can go on and on haha! The little one i have is about 4 months old and can jump so high it surprises me still! Very strong back legs and always arched so it seems.Beautiful coats on them and are sought after for their unique patterns.They eat alot by the way,noticed my guy taking down all i give him! Have fun picking one out



Brisch said:


> I want an american checkered giant next, they are so beautiful


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well..Luke I actually used to breed and show the real checkered giants. They are cool rabbits. Those guys I have may be crosses. A checkered giant has very specific markings. They are judged for how even their markings are. No stops om the back stripe..and the side big spots should match on each side. Also nose needs a full pattern..no white cutting through?and both eyes circled with colour and matching. The real things are beautiful. And large. I may have a pic. I'll try dig one out.
Flemish giants are great also. My friend who sold me my checkers bred and showed the Flemish. Big gentle rabbits. Checkers are feisty more like a terrier or cichlid. 
Great pet collection brisch. 
I have always had mps! I'm trying to quit! 
Speaking of...I still have two more bunnies if you need more for your collection!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4lb0ls


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute critters! 
Which one weighs more the Maine **** or the Flemish Giant?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Brisch,

No intention on hijacking your thread, please let us know if we are! April, thanks for the clarification on the checkered giants lots to know and read i bet.Kept dwarfs the last few times and know these guys better than any of the other breeds out there.The little one i got from you is for sure a cross of a checkered and cant tell the other, do you know perhaps? Find him to be full of energy all day long,feisty, amazing jumper i must say, and love his patterns on his body!Eating everything in sight! Brit, April has some young crosses still give her a shout to have a look all boys as far as we could tell when i stopped by a while back.



April said:


> Well..Luke I actually used to breed and show the real checkered giants. They are cool rabbits. Those guys I have may be crosses. A checkered giant has very specific markings. They are judged for how even their markings are. No stops om the back stripe..and the side big spots should match on each side. Also nose needs a full pattern..no white cutting through?and both eyes circled with colour and matching. The real things are beautiful. And large. I may have a pic. I'll try dig one out.
> Flemish giants are great also. My friend who sold me my checkers bred and showed the Flemish. Big gentle rabbits. Checkers are feisty more like a terrier or cichlid.
> Great pet collection brisch.
> I have always had mps! I'm trying to quit!
> ...


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

the flemish weighs double the cat, and no problem on hijacking feel free to post pics and chat, thats why I started the thread 
Once I find my memory cards for my camera Ill post pictures of the rest of the zoo!


----------

